# Mass Effect 1 is Shit



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

It is, it's complete shit.

The story is amazing, I'll give it that, but other than that, the game is a colossal fucking mess.


I guess the main thing is the actual gameplay. It's horrendous. The combat feels like it was tacked on at the last second with it being horrible to play.

Right now I'm stuck in Peak 15, all because of how bad it is. Sniping is terrible, it sways WAAAAY too much and it takes like 5 hits to kill someone, while they only take one to kill you. Using an assault rifle is terrible as well because the way the game handles it, instead of ammo, you have "heat". Which means you have infinite ammo, but the guns shoot like shit and the accuracy is bad, and when you overheat your gun, you can't shoot anymore until it cools down.

There's really no good guns in this game until like the end of the game, at which points, there's no point. I'm stuck at Peak 15 on Noveria, because of how bad the combat is. I just got killed by a Krogan there because he kept charging at me. I run away around a bunch of objects to try and heal and hopefully lose him, he sticks with me and just keeps charging me, giving me no way to fight back.

Now Mass Effect 2 and 3 did it right and are actually fun, but my god, to people who are going to play the first Mass Effect, expect to die a lot or not have fun. Just play for the story, and never look back, it's that bad.

[/inb4coolblogbro]


----------



## Engert (Mar 13, 2013)

I disagree.
ME 1 is awesome because it brings something new to the table. Choices. ME 2 is good too because choices were carried over from previous games but man ME 3, that's fucking horrible. You feel like punching the TV in the face when you see the lame ending.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 13, 2013)

I hadn't played the series yet and wanted to play it, so i started the first one a few weeks back, i dunno, i just lost interest.

I'm at some kind of base, and get fed up with not knowing where to go next and getting lost in it, i really wanted to like the game to continue through the series.

Maybe i'll go back to it at a later date but for now i can't be arsed, the game just didn't grab me.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

Engert said:


> I disagree.
> ME 1 is awesome because it brings something new to the table. Choices. ME 2 is good too because choices were carried over from previous games but man ME 3, that's fucking horrible. You feel like punching the TV in the face when you see the lame ending.


 
You're not very good at trolling or trying to bug me.

But the choices are great, but the combat itself in the first game is terrible. ME2 fixed it perfectly by making it actually feel like you're hitting something, making it fast paced, and still letting you use Biotics and everything just fine. ME1 does not, it's more chance to hit something than it is skill.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 13, 2013)

Tried the third one recently courtesy of PS+ and... it's not bad. I wouldn't go as far as saying it's good but it's certainly not bad. I have a feeling I'm going to appreciate the ending just because it left so many people butthurt.


----------



## Engert (Mar 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're not very good at trolling or trying to bug me.


 
Dude i wasn't trying to troll.
Those are the cold hard facts. New revolutionary game in the scene with shitty ending which is ironically its greatest strength (choices)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)

Ignore Engert

He likes Other M. Which is a sign of poor taste in games.


----------



## Engert (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Ignore Engert
> 
> He likes Other M. Which is a sign of poor taste in games.


 
The problem is that he can't ignore me because i make too much sense.
Haaaa. I'm not trolling really.


----------



## LINK289 (Mar 13, 2013)

What class are you using? Soldier? Because I agree, the guns don't feel very strong most of the time and that's the main problem with the game. If you're a soldier, maybe start over with something that uses biotics.. Sentinel is a mixture of biotics, tech, and gun use. You might already know that though o.o

I can't remember fighting Krogan on Noveria, which is weird because I have played through it about 15 times xD But I do remember Krogan battles have a lot of you falling over. 

The boss battle for Noveria can get a little annoying as well because most people will definitely die in it and realize they haven't saved in a while. Noveria was awesome, but had the most annoying fights due to enemy biotics.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

See I just died again for the dumbest reason. It was a Geth Destroyer, came running towards me, meleed me, I'm like dying, so I run away to try and get some health, but the thing follows me and is literally right on my back and instant kill. That shit is dumb, it makes for a bad game.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a game that I have yet to finish, in fact I doubt I'm even 50% done but I just get so bored with it I can't be bothered.  I'll probably uninstall it and call it a day.


----------



## mightymuffy (Mar 13, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> See I just died again for the dumbest reason. It was a Geth Destroyer, came running towards me, meleed me, I'm like dying, so I run away to try and get some health, but the thing follows me and is literally right on my back and instant kill. That shit is dumb, it makes for a bad game.


Awwww.... I take it you're a CoD player then??
ME1 is old, and it wasn't really sure what it was meant to be when it came out anyway.... You're in it for the storyline anyway as well as the choices, that more than makes up for any problems/quirks along the way (frankly I can't believe you think the game is too hard, even being a CoD queen!) I've not played it for years, and suspect it probably has got a little crusty round the edges, but still - classic game!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

mightymuffy said:


> Awwww.... I take it you're a CoD player then??
> ME1 is old, and it wasn't really sure what it was meant to be when it came out anyway.... You're in it for the storyline anyway as well as the choices, that more than makes up for any problems/quirks along the way (frankly I can't believe you think the game is too hard, even being a CoD queen!) I've not played it for years, and suspect it probably has got a little crusty round the edges, but still - classic game!


 
Jesus, you're gonna resort to that stuff? Feel free to grow up and then perhaps someone will finally take you seriously.

I'm not dissing the game at all. I'm saying the combat is shit. It's a classic game, I love it. I played the hell out of it when it was first released. I'm just saying that the combat is horrendous and they should have spent more time on it.

Also CoD player? I play it, but that doesn't mean I prefer it over anything. I haven't even played it for a while now, so please, do grow up. It might do you some good


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 13, 2013)

I've played through Mass Effect 1 six times.
I've played through Mass Effect 2 once.
I've played through Mass Effect 3 once.

Keep in mind, you're hating on a game from 2007...

If you're really having that much trouble with the combat, you're doing something very wrong. Weapons most certainly get better throughout the game and as you spend skill points. Your problem seems to be that you're playing it like an action game rather than an RPG. Mass Effect 2 and 3 took 90% of the RP out of the G. No more loot... Half as many skills to improve... Hardly any lore... I played them only because I had already invested so much time in the universe.

I will say that ME3 multiplayer is on point. Decent teamwork and tons of free content. ME1 definitely had the better story of the three though...

Also, http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/mass-effect

Lastly, biotics make for the most fun.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 13, 2013)

i have mass effect 2 and 3 and i've never gone back to them since i played them and that was like a year ago, they are NOT rpgs like EA keeps thinking they are, they are a strategy action game and a shooter mainly, skyrim and zelda have more diversity and freedom than mass effect ever will, the only thing mass effect has going for itself is that it has a detailed story, i'll give it a point for that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

The first Mass Effect does play like a soggy sandwich but it's still a fantastic game.

Games are just a sum of their parts. Mass Effect plays terribly but it has great characters, a great story, great music, and a great environment. I think the good really outweighs the bad here.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

The original focused a lot more on being an RPG than a shooter, and I have to agree that the combat was tedious at times, although I really only had problems with the tank. I think there's some sort of aim assist option, just turn that on max and spray automatic weapons and shotguns. I found it really difficult to go back to after Mass Effect 2 and 3 controlled more like standard third-person shooters.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 13, 2013)

I thought we had blogs again, I could be wrong...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I thought we had blogs again, I could be wrong...


 
Was gonna put it there, but then I realized there's a few ME fans on this site, so why not discuss the clusterfuck of a mess that is ME1


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 13, 2013)

Fair enough. I havent played it. Apparently, its bad lol


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I thought we had blogs again, I could be wrong...


Attention whoring is done far better out of the blog section.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 13, 2013)

me3 is terrible...6/10 game.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 13, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> me3 is terrible...6/10 game.


Read as:
5 minutes of a game disappointed me
Therefore
Game is terrible


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2013)

Quick question Shadow... Is ME1 your first venture into the trilogy, or have you played 2 and 3 beforehand?

I haven't played any of them, but I'm just wondering since if you played 2 or 3 first, it would make sense that 1's physics seem "bad" compared to the more refined ones in later installments (which is why I refuse to play the sequel to a story-based game before the original, no matter how bad).

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> me3 is terrible...6/10 game.


 
A 6/10 is terrible?

...Have you ever considered a career in games journalism?


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 14, 2013)

The game (on 360 atleast)20%fucking awesome 80% horrific the every level loos the same "moon" stages and combat kills it. the other parts are awesome yet i felt the logs where not as well written as say metroid prime and mostly boring to read IMO this series is overrated, and fails at what the first game set out to do, have a branching "interactive" plot (the one thing the first game sort of succedes at), Its worse than one of those chose your own adventure books. aalso the game play does not live up to the "interactivity"


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> A 6/10 is terrible?
> 
> ...Have you ever considered a career in games journalism?


6/10 id say 3/10 but I'm an asshole, and I'm drunk on fine California stone ale, why don't reviewers use the full scale of points. most games get between 5/10 (shouldn't this be reserved for average mediocre games) to 9.5/10 (better be of the hook if it gets this) that's just crap some games are 1/10(sucks my little ponys non existent cock)


----------



## UltraHurricane (Mar 14, 2013)

wolfmanz51 said:


> 6/10 id say 3/10 but I'm an asshole, and I'm drunk on fine California stone ale, why don't reviewers use the full scale of points. most games get between 5/10 (shouldn't this be reserved for average mediocre games) to 9.5/10 (better be of the hook if it gets this) that's just crap some games are 1/10(sucks my little ponys non existent cock)


 
i know, right? personally, i never liked the 1-10 point system for game reviews, i mean why should i care if a game gets a 3/10 over a 2/10, or a 4/10? if anything is below 6/10 it's just not worth playing, i'd much prefer a 5 point system or a simple recommend/not recommend

btw i think ME1 is still pretty good, hasn't aged well but it's not as terrible as some make it out to be


----------



## wolfmanz51 (Mar 14, 2013)

UltraHurricane said:


> i know, right? personally, i never liked the 1-10 point system for game reviews, i mean why should i care if a game gets a 3/10 over a 2/10, or a 4/10? if anything is below 6/10 it's just not worth playing, i'd much prefer a 5 point system or a simple recommend/not recommend
> 
> btw i think ME1 is still pretty good, hasn't aged well but it's not as terrible as some make it out to be


Thats one thing i like about gonintendo they don't use any grading system, and just write the review.
Also to be fair as you say a lot of people did love it for that part of gaming perfection/innovation, it succeeds in places the other mass effect games don't dare go, I just hated the 36 barren planets/enviorments, the crappy frame rate (talking about the 360 launch version here) that felt like early 2000s pc games. Its one of the few 360 games I've played to the end, them being halo3, odst, GOW, GOW2, Fable 2, and lost odyssey.
I'm kinda biased against the Xbox 360 Itself, but not the games if that makes sense. The hardware due to, mass RROD seriously I know people who have had 3 (very common)-6 (highly uncommon) Xbox 360s before they switched to PS3 ( I know 50% of them bought new consoles too, makes me wonder about those sales figures, and the real install base of active users). I just hate Microsoft for various reasons, I think they are Cunts for advertising on a paid online platform when "literally" every other platform has free online services, back in 2003/4 on xbox it made sense, in 2013 WTF. Also who paid 100$ for a wifi adapter again WTF, or 300$ for a HDD any less than a TB, at that point the PC gamers who claim PC is teh best are right, it is the best Microsoft platform (being that Microsoft's windows platform dominates the PC game market).

In this day and age come on Microsoft, your like that cool asshole in high school who technically sucks ass even if your "popular".


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 14, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> me3 is terrible...6/10 game.


 
Good job for posting on topic.


xwatchmanx said:


> Quick question Shadow... Is ME1 your first venture into the trilogy, or have you played 2 and 3 beforehand?
> 
> I haven't played any of them, but I'm just wondering since if you played 2 or 3 first, it would make sense that 1's physics seem "bad" compared to the more refined ones in later installments (which is why I refuse to play the sequel to a story-based game before the original, no matter how bad).
> 
> Just throwing that out there.


I played ME1 first on the 360 when it first came out. But I don't really remember it being this bad. And I played through it like 4 times.


wolfmanz51 said:


> Thats one thing i like about gonintendo they don't use any grading system, and just write the review.
> Also to be fair as you say a lot of people did love it for that part of gaming perfection/innovation, it succeeds in places the other mass effect games don't dare go, I just hated the 36 barren planets/enviorments, the crappy frame rate (talking about the 360 launch version here) that felt like early 2000s pc games. Its one of the few 360 games I've played to the end, them being halo3, odst, GOW, GOW2, Fable 2, and lost odyssey.
> I'm kinda biased against the Xbox 360 Itself, but not the games if that makes sense. The hardware due to, mass RROD seriously I know people who have had 3 (very common)-6 (highly uncommon) Xbox 360s before they switched to PS3 ( I know 50% of them bought new consoles too, makes me wonder about those sales figures, and the real install base of active users). I just hate Microsoft for various reasons, I think they are Cunts for advertising on a paid online platform when "literally" every other platform has free online services, back in 2003/4 on xbox it made sense, in 2013 WTF. Also who paid 100$ for a wifi adapter again WTF, or 300$ for a HDD any less than a TB, at that point the PC gamers who claim PC is teh best are right, it is the best Microsoft platform (being that Microsoft's windows platform dominates the PC game market).
> 
> In this day and age come on Microsoft, your like that cool asshole in high school who technically sucks ass even if your "popular".


irrelevant.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> See I just died again for the dumbest reason. It was a Geth Destroyer, came running towards me, meleed me, I'm like dying, so I run away to try and get some health, but the thing follows me and is literally right on my back and instant kill. That shit is dumb, it makes for a bad game.


Yeah, there's nothing worse than appropriately programmed AI.  I prefer the games where enemies leave you alone and forget about you when you run away, because that's totally what I'd do if I were them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 14, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Yeah, there's nothing worse than appropriately programmed AI. I prefer the games where enemies leave you alone and forget about you when you run away, because that's totally what I'd do if I were them.


 Except it doesn't give you a chance to survive at all. You can't outrun it either. Appropriately programmed AI... sure, but at least give the player a chance to survive.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Mar 14, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except it doesn't give you a chance to survive at all. You can't outrun it either. Appropriately programmed AI... sure, but at least give the player a chance to survive.


I agree with this bit. Video games are theoretically designed to be beatable without dying (at least if you're extremely good). You shouldn't be put in situations where it's quite literally impossible to survive.

No idea if that's what's going on here, but it sounds like what Shadow is describing.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 14, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I agree with this bit. Video games are theoretically designed to be beatable without dying (at least if you're extremely good). You shouldn't be put in situations where it's quite literally impossible to survive.
> 
> No idea if that's what's going on here, but it sounds like what Shadow is describing.


There's clearly a way to survive, otherwise nobody would be able to get past that part of the game. Sometimes you just have to be more vigilant and see enemies sooner, or know when you're outmatched. Plus, it's not like it's perma-death if you fail.

Also, in my experience, you can't be extremely good at a well designed game the first time you play it.  That means the game is too easy or you've chosen the wrong difficulty level.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> There's clearly a way to survive, otherwise nobody would be able to get past that part of the game. Sometimes you just have to be more vigilant and see enemies sooner, or know when you're outmatched. Plus, it's not like it's perma-death if you fail.
> 
> Also, in my experience, you can't be extremely good at a well designed game the first time you play it. That means the game is too easy or you've chosen the wrong difficulty level.


 
Except it isn't the first time I played.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Except it isn't the first time I played.


So then you're complaining that you're not as good at a game as you were 5 years ago?

You know what other game sucks?  The Legend of Zelda.  I mean, the combat is clunky and you can only move in four directions...  I've completed it like a hundred times but I don't remember it being this terrible.  It can't possibly have anything to do with the years of advances in gaming between then and now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't get why we're arguing that the gameplay in Mass Effect 1 is bad. It is. But it's a great example of how gameplay doesn't make a game. Everything else is good.

Don't QQ over the bad gameplay here, it's over and done with and you got a fantastic story, great cast, and an awesome musical score.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> So then you're complaining that you're not as good at a game as you were 5 years ago?
> 
> You know what other game sucks? The Legend of Zelda. I mean, the combat is clunky and you can only move in four directions... I've completed it like a hundred times but I don't remember it being this terrible. It can't possibly have anything to do with the years of advances in gaming between then and now.


 
Too dumb for me to understand. Sorry pumpkin.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I don't get why we're arguing that the gameplay in Mass Effect 1 is bad. It is. But it's a great example of how gameplay doesn't make a game. Everything else is good.
> 
> Don't QQ over the bad gameplay here, it's over and done with and you got a fantastic story, great cast, and an awesome musical score.


 
But the gameplay plays a huuuuuge roll in the making of a good game. For example, say Vampire Rain had a great story and characters and shit (for example). Would it still be really good even though the gameplay itself is absolute garbage? No, it'd be a mediocre game...pretty much like ME1. I just see a lot of reviews and everything talking about it and how great it was, but nobody really talks about the broken gameplay.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Too dumb for me to understand. Sorry pumpkin.
> 
> But the gameplay plays a huuuuuge roll in the making of a good game. For example, say Vampire Rain had a great story and characters and shit (for example). Would it still be really good even though the gameplay itself is absolute garbage? No, it'd be a mediocre game...pretty much like ME1. *I just see a lot of reviews and everything talking about it and how great it was, but nobody really talks about the broken gameplay.*


Probably because in 2007 the gameplay wasn't considered "broken".  I apologize if that's too dumb for you to understand, pumpkin.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Probably because in 2007 the gameplay wasn't considered "broken". I apologize if that's too dumb for you to understand, pumpkin.


I call bullshit on that one, considering games like Perfect Dark were hailed as being great, then a year later everybody was like "wow, this is shit"

Even Oblivion came out a year before the first mass effect and the combat was better.

Hell even reviews today talking about it and the ME Trilogy collection still give the game insanely high scores and don't talk about how bad the combat is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 15, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But the gameplay plays a huuuuuge roll in the making of a good game. For example, say Vampire Rain had a great story and characters and shit (for example). Would it still be really good even though the gameplay itself is absolute garbage? No, it'd be a mediocre game...pretty much like ME1. I just see a lot of reviews and everything talking about it and how great it was, but nobody really talks about the broken gameplay.


 
People overestimate gameplay's importance. It's great and all but I can tolerate a game that plays poorly if everything else is great.

The gameplay here isn't broken, it's just not great. It's functional and that's basically what it needs.

To say Mass Effect 1 is "shit" because the gameplay is seems rather unjust. I put gameplay on the same level as story, environment, graphics, and audio on a game nowadays.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 15, 2013)

ME 1 is the best. I don't like how the gameplay changed to be so mission based in 2-3, where you can't just go back to areas whenever you want and stuff.

Also fuck thermal clips. I'll take endless elevators and messy inventory over that anyday.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> People overestimate gameplay's importance. It's great and all but I can tolerate a game that plays poorly if everything else is great.
> 
> The gameplay here isn't broken, it's just not great. It's functional and that's basically what it needs.
> 
> To say Mass Effect 1 is "shit" because the gameplay is seems rather unjust. I put gameplay on the same level as story, environment, graphics, and audio on a game nowadays.


 
Thread title is misleading, but only because I wanted to keep it short, couldn't think of something else to put there that wouldn't cause the title to have ... in it.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Thread title is misleading, but only because I wanted to keep it short, couldn't think of something else to put there that wouldn't cause the title to have ... in it.


How about "I don't like Mass Effect 1's gameplay"...?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 16, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> How about "I don't like Mass Effect 1's gameplay"...?


 
Again, that would cause the ... and it would simply say "I Don't Like Mass Effect" or something similar. Not to mention the third sentence in the opening post said "I mean Gameplay"


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 20, 2013)

Let me guess, you thought the ending to Mass Effect 3 was one of the greatest moments in video game history?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 21, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Let me guess, you thought the ending to Mass Effect 3 was one of the greatest moments in video game history?


 
Nope. But it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be, that's for sure. The complainers totally made it sound worse than what it actually was, that's for sure.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nope. But it wasn't as bad as people made it out to be, that's for sure. The complainers totally made it sound worse than what it actually was, that's for sure.


 
Did you play it before the extended ending came out?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 21, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Did you play it before the extended ending came out?


 
Yep. And it wasn't that bad. Not the greatest, but it wasn't as bad as every single cry baby made it out to be.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 21, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Yep. And it wasn't that bad. Not the greatest, but it wasn't as bad as every single cry baby made it out to be.


 
And this is where I stop taking you seriously...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 21, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> And this is where I stop taking you seriously...


----------



## Zharktas (Mar 21, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> And this is where I stop taking you seriously...


 
It actually isn't that bad, yes it does not have boss and the ending came pretty much out of nowhere. But I personally never believed that there would be a billion different endings for all the possible outcomes, like marketing claimed over the years. That would only be possible as textual presentation like in Dragon Age: Awakening.


----------



## CHamaKaze (Jan 22, 2022)

ShadowSoldier said:


> It is, it's complete shit.
> 
> The story is amazing, I'll give it that, but other than that, the game is a colossal fucking mess.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. The game is fully remastered and its still a pile of fucking dog shit. Story amazing, love everything about it exepct the optimization. It glitches out so much and even still with the remaster there are still glitches. Its still payable but its to the point where its borderline because I'm doing an Insanity run right now and one time my Shep got stuck inside a wall. Had to reload a save file or checkpoint far back from where I started. Shooting is ass, not talking about the thermal heat, I get that, but just how most bullets don't even register qa hit on the fucking target. But I love thee story so much. 

(Also if someones asks what hardware I'm on, I'm playing on the PS5 and its still dog ass.)


----------

